# METALLICAES



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Salut les velu(e)s!

Aux dernières rumeurs, Metallica devrait passer à Paris/Bercy début avril.

J'irais probablement (si c'est pas 200 euro la place et si ça tombe pas le jour où j'ai un truc indéplaçable à faire).

Donc, si ça vous dit de suer en groupe en buvant de la bière tiède dans des gobelets en plastique tandis que l'on vous déchire méthodiquement les tympans et que de gros types vous bousculent ou vous fouettent de leurs longs cheveux gras, vous êtes les bienvenus.

Voilà.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2008)

T'avais qu'à venir voir infectious à Nantes. 




...

Comment ça, je ne t'en ai pas parlé avant? 
ah...
Bon, ben j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Je suis partant !!! Faudra voir avec l'anniversaire de mon fils si ça ne tombe pas en même temps.
T'as la date exacte ?


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2008)

Les rumeurs/infos parlent du 01 et du 02 avril 2009.

Aucune date n'est a priori encore vraiment confirmée (rien sur le site du POPB), il se dit aussi qu'il y aurait d'autres dates en province.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Le premier qui a la date exacte averti tout le monde?

Bon, sinon, vous connaissez le principe :


Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon, sinon, vous connaissez le principe :


Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

LE Ramones...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Que les Ramones jouent avec les genoux, je veux bien, vu le résultat.
Par contre, pour les avoir déjà vu sur scène, je peux te certifier que Métallica joue plutôt avec les mains.
Enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## estomak (6 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
> * CouleurSud



Ils tournent encore les ramones?

Sinon, Metallica, je décline. Pas du tout mon style.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, sûr (déjà acheté les places)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ils tournent encore les ramones?
> 
> Sinon, Metallica, je décline. Pas du tout mon style.


OUF !!!


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> OUF !!!




Dis pas ça, au moment du pogo je suis sûr que tu aurais trouvé ça même plutôt marrant :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Dis pas ça, au moment du pogo je suis sûr que tu aurais trouvé ça même plutôt marrant :rateau:



Ach!!! Ça me donne presque envie de cirer mes bottes! Sieg?.... Aïe aïe aïe!!!!! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

J'aurais pas réussi à attendre jusque là&#8230; Nan, mais ça m'aurait fait chier de devoir vider ma bibliothèque pour cause de changement de style impératif et curativement soudain.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach!!! Ça me donne presque envie de cirer mes bottes! Sieg?.... Aïe aïe aïe!!!!! :style:


Ça tombe bien, les dernières traces de dents sur le cuir de mes coques commençaient à s'estomper idiotement :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, les dernières traces de dents sur le cuir de mes coques commençaient à s'estomper idiotement :mouais:


C'est ballot...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Ben ouais, c'est le problème avec le cirage&#8230; Ça fait propre et soigné. Bien sur soi. Mais ça annihile les stigmate&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (6 Octobre 2008)

Vous acceptez les filles à votre p'tite sauterie beuverie ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous acceptez les filles à votre p'tite sauterie beuverie ?



Tu as un petit tailleur années 40... :love::love:


----------



## Picouto (7 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## jugnin (7 Octobre 2008)

Il va apprécier le cadeau de naissance, ton mouflet... :casse:

C'est un gladiateur ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

 Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## Picouto (8 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> *Parce que c'est vraiment tentant!!*


Je sais, je fais souvent cet effet là


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Picouto (15 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de les voir dans Taratata et ils sont déjà très bien rodés sur leurs nouveaux titres :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Vu sur last.fm, les dates sont les 1er et 2 avril&#8230;

A choisir l'une ou l'autre donc, si on veut s'y voir.


----------



## Picouto (16 Octobre 2008)

Je m'adapterai


----------



## Craquounette (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Vu sur last.fm, les dates sont les 1er et 2 avril
> 
> A choisir l'une ou l'autre donc, si on veut s'y voir.


 
J'ai une préférence pour le jeudi 2, histoire de pouvoir coupler le concert avec un p'tit week-end parisien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

D'ici là on a encore une chance de se manger une bonne météorite sur le coin de la gueule...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'ici là on a encore une chance de se manger une bonne météorite sur le coin de la gueule...


Ou une crise financière...


...


Ah non, pardon. Oubliez ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou une crise financière...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Nan, ça se peut pas... Le pire est passé


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai une préférence pour le jeudi 2, histoire de pouvoir coupler le concert avec un p'tit week-end parisien



Pas de préférences pour la date, je suis sur place. Donc je vous suivrais.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas de préférences pour la date, je suis sur place. Donc je vous suivrais.


 
grosso modo, pareil.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas de préférences pour la date, je suis sur place. Donc je vous suivrais.



Tu laisses donc le choix?...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2008)

/me se demandait quel boulet allait la faire celle-là  :love:


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> grosso modo, pareil.


m'étonnerait à moitié


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Putain que ouai, si les places sont pas à 150 et que j'y vais avec un pote
*Tintin

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> grosso modo, pareil.



Grosso toi même, les modos sont tous jeunes, sveltes et beaux (enfin  surtout moi ) 



Bon, c'est c**, j'ai poney ces deux jours là, je pourrais pas viendre ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Octobre 2008)

Sûr que j'y serais, même si j'ai pas encore les biftons, je suis un fan depuis...
* Bassou

Putain que ouai, si les places sont pas à 150 et que j'y vais avec un pote
*Tintin

Peut-être mais plutôt oui.
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 

* Macinside

Voudrait bien mais probab' que non.

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
 *benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...

Non, mais j'ai acheté des places quand même car je suis riche.
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !

Non, car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris 
* Sindanárië

Non, je suis pas le style de Métallica, et je ne voudrai pas qu'ils annulent leur concert à cause de ma venue qui causerait un préjudice à mes camarades préférés de MacGeneration, qui ne se verraient pas remboursés de fait
* Martine

Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant
* CouleurSud

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## patlek (20 Octobre 2008)

métaquoi????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Mouhahahahahahaha  

Mais que cet _homme_ est drôle


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2008)

Un vrai boute-en-train !... 
Et alors, au Minibar...


----------



## patlek (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> métaquoi????


 
méta-rien compris au principe de ce fil, visiblement.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Octobre 2008)

Prix des places entre 63,65 &#8364; et 67,50 &#8364;

Mise en vente des billets à partir du 24 octobre 08.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Prix des places entre 63,65 &#8364; et 67,50 &#8364;
> 
> Mise en vente des billets à partir du 24 octobre 08.


 
Vache, y doit bien avoir une batterie de champions du marketing pour nous avoir pondu des prix tordus comme ça!

65 euros pour tout le monde, ça leur aurait fait mal aux genous ?!?



Bref, 
on dit le 2 ? (puisque pour l'instant, c'est la seule préférence exprimée).
Et 63.65 ? (ça doit être la fosse - étonnant que le coin le plus marrant soit aussi le moins cher)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Yep.
Ça roule pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat

Oui
* Bassou
 *Tintin
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2008)

'tain ça fait mal au uk quand même, là. Ils ont intérêt à tout casser.


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Bassou

Oui
 *Tintin
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Bassou
* Fab'Fab (à confirmer)

Oui
 *Tintin
* Picouto
* Craquounette
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Octobre 2008)

Premières parties du concert annoncées sur le site de Metallica :
Machine Head ainsi que The Sword


Je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire. Grande envie d'y aller d'un côté (de bons souvenirs du concert au Parc des Princes :love, un peu cher pour moi de l'autre... :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2008)

Si mon père me paye la place, j'suis là 




(raboules les thunes !!! )


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si mon père me paye la place, j'suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu travailles bien à l'école :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2008)

J'suis en S, ça suffit, pas besoin de donner la moindre note.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'suis en S,


 
Heureusement que t'es pas en Y
Ou en M
Voire en C
Ou, pire, en A

T'aurais fini au concert des Village-People !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)

Si on ajoute tout ça, ça fait que Tintin est en Simca, ça doit bien être le seul aujourd'hui...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si mon père me paye la place, j'suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'as de l'argent de poche non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2008)

Ben envoies, tu m'as pas passé celui de septembre


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2008)

Si, tu l'as utilisé sans t'en rendre compte


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Bassou
* Fab'Fab (à confirmer)
* Craquounette (si j'arrive à me connecter demain matin pr le billet... ce qui n'est vraiment pas certain  )

Oui
 *Tintin
* Picouto
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )
* vu que Tintin est fan, le Vieux Trooper ne va pas le laisser y aller seul, mais à confirmer selon la date... une histoire de choix  :love:

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Bassou
* Fab'Fab (à confirmer)
* Craquounette (si j'arrive à me connecter demain matin pr le billet... ce qui n'est vraiment pas certain  )
*Gkat
*Tintin

Oui
* Picouto
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le jeudi 2
* PonkHead
* BackCat
* Bassou
* Fab'Fab (à confirmer)
* Craquounette (si j'arrive à me connecter demain matin pr le billet... ce qui n'est vraiment pas certain  )
*Gkat
*Tintin
* Picouto

Oui
* Yvos (parce je compte bien récupérer l'anorak que j'ai oublié dans les gradins ouest  )

Voudrait bien uniquement si j'ai un passe presse pour faire des photos 
* Macinside

Non.
*PATOCHMAN. 200 boules de billet d'avion + 200 boules de concert avec des primates sudoripares?... Non merci, je préfère aller les boire et tant qu'à faire prendre du surfin... Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, foutrebleu! 
*benkenobi j'aurais bien voulu rencontrer Craquounette mais quand même...
* jugnin - bande de sauvages !
* Sindanárië (car j'ai peur d'y rencontrer un modérateur avec des cheveux longs et gras, ou un ex modérateur, petit, gras, cheveux y compris )
* CouleurSud (Non, car je trouve que Metallica, c'est un peu mou du genou. Par contre, pour les Ramones, je suis partant) 

Non, sûrement pas, j'ai horreur de la musique de tafiole  
leCcm
Grug
julrou

Déjà vu à Arras, on pourra pas faire mieux 
* JPTK


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2008)

J'espère que vous avez pris vos places, parce qu'elles sont toutes parti en 10 min...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon, alors sans moi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'espère que vous avez pris vos places, parce qu'elles sont toutes parti en 10 min...


 
Sans dec?

Pas pu y aller ce matin, le site de la fnouc refuse d'en vendre, coincé au taff = pas de place.

'tain de merde, font chier les gens!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Je suis allé là : (non, n'allez pas là, c'est cher)
Alors, soit je me suis fait pomper 63 euro que je ne reverais jamais, soit j'ai une place dans la fosse pour le 02.


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

T'aurais du en acheter un wagon.. Plus rentable que les actions en bourse je pense


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai du mal avec leurs frais "obligatoires" à 79&#8364;, là, Fab&#8230; :/


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai du mal avec leurs frais "obligatoires" à 79, là, Fab :/


:mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Ben t'as pas vu ?? Pour 2 personnes, j'arrive à 298 &#8364; !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> T'aurais du en acheter un wagon.. Plus rentable que les actions en bourse je pense


 
Pas sûr, places prises dans la précipitation (j'ai l'impression d'avoir pris une place assise plutôt que dans la fosse et je n'avais pas vu cette histoire de 79 euro qui tombent du ciel) et impossible de retrouver un résumé de commande quelque part - le site pue à force d'être mal foutu !


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2008)

bon si qqu'un trouve une place dans des prix corrects, qu'il en prenne une pour moi... 

pas trop le temps de chercher aujourd'hui :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben t'as pas vu ?? Pour 2 personnes, j'arrive à 298  !!



Oh la vache!!!! :afraid:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah c'est toi Fab  !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui, le couillon qui clique comme un con et fout son argent par la fenêtre, c'est moi...

Merde, merde, merde et re-merde !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Vous finissez par vous mélanger avec vos avatars à la con!


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh la vache!!!! :afraid:


nan, c'est un chat.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, le couillon qui clique comme un con et fout son argent par la fenêtre, c'est moi...
> 
> Merde, merde, merde et re-merde !!!


Moi j'ai pas pris&#8230; 79&#8364; de comm&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas pris 79 de comm


 
Ouais...
Ben je sais pas ce que j'ai dans les yeux, je les ai pas vu...

Et un site ou tu peux pas retourner sur ta commande, je trouve ça...

Commence même à me demander si je vais avoir une place, au final


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas pris&#8230; 79&#8364; de comm&#8230;



plus la vaseline :rateau:


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2008)

A la page 2; j' ai bien aimé: "bebe"
http://www.starlight-europe.fr/frame.cfm?page=resa&idproduit=86472

(C' est plus ce que c' était le hard rock)


----------



## Picouto (24 Octobre 2008)

pareil que la batracienne


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas pris 79 de comm


 
Les 79euro de comm' c'est une fois par commande ? 
Si c'est le cas, on se met qques uns ensemble et on divise la comm' par le nombre de personne... Ca reviendra certainement moins cher qu'au marché noir si on est 6 ou 7 non ? :mouais:

encore faut-il pouvoir commander plusieurs billets...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Non non. C'est 79&#8364; par place commandée&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non non. C'est 79&#8364; par place commandée&#8230;


 
 :affraid: 

Ca s'appelle de l'entubage à sec ... faut vraiment aimer...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Ponk a l'air assez client semble-t-il&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ponk a l'air assez client semble-t-il


 
M'en parle pas, j'arrive plus à m'assoir...

En plus, je n'ai pas accès à ma messagerie pour voir si ces escrocs m'ont envoyé un mail avec un lien vers un éventuel suivi de commande, que je puisse annuler (parce que sur le site, bernique!)

Bref, i feel bad et pas over consensuel.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2008)

/plan B activated


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2008)

30 000 places parties en 15 min, et béh....


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 30 000 places parties en 15 min, et béh....


A la Fistinière ? tu vas y faire un Show ? Y'a une com' à 79&#8364; aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2008)

Si vous travaillez dans un grande société (ou si vous connaissez qq'un qui y travaille  ), il y a des chances que le CE ait des places


----------



## Picouto (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est effectivement mon dernier espoir.
Je vous tiens au courant si jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Bon.
Ben ça y est, j'ai reçu ma place aujourd'hui.

Elle m'a coûté un bras.
Mais elle est là.
Et dessus y a écrit "Invitation - 0 euros" - ils ont un sens de l'humour assez particulier quand même pour des gens qui m'ont pompé des frais de dossier plus chers que la place elle-même...
(en plus, c't'une place assise, j'ai pas du cocher la bonne case - le concert à intérêt à être bien, parce que pour l'instant, c'est le cimetière vaudou !)
'fin bon.

Bref, j'y vais - en espérant ne pas me faire refouler à l'entrée avec ma place bizarre.

Y a que moi ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y a que moi ?




À Nîmes en juillet ? Moi j'y va


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Hé hé.

Moi, c'est Paris/Bercy jeudi prochain.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> 
> Moi, c'est Paris/Bercy jeudi prochain.




Moi j'évite de les voir plus d'une fois par an


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Alors mon Ponk ?

Moi c'est ce que j'appelle un sacré coup de pompe au derche un concert comme hier soir


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2009)

Ah c'est ici le repere des chevelus ??? 


Continuez, continuez, ... :love: ... Metallicaslan'tienne ... a la premiere inepsie, je reviendrai avec mes booms booms et mes tchiki tchiki pshhh pshhh ... 

C'est quand meme pas 6 cordes sur un bout de planche et 4 peaux de nouilles de chevres tendues sur des rondins qui vont nous pourrir la vie ... huuuuummmm ... ????

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors mon Ponk ?
> 
> Moi c'est ce que j'appelle un sacré coup de pompe au derche un concert comme hier soir



Yeah !

METALLICA METALLICA METALLICA !!!!

Comment que ça te file la patate un show comme ça...
Bon, ils se sont enfin souvenus qu'ils étaient avant tout un putain de bon groupe de trash/speed qui décolle la tête - ça se sentait sur l'album, ça se confirme en concert !
Tant mieux.

Hier soir on aurait presque pu croire qu'ils n'y avait jamais rien eu entre le black album et Death magnetic.
tant mieux encore !

Bon, j'ai adoré quoi.

Allez, deux bémols parce que j'aime bien critiquer :

1/ Premières parties pourraves.
Mais alors pourrave, à ce point... Un son de merde, deux groupes de bourrins braillards totalement inexistants scéniquement parlant.
beurk !!!!

2/ Il avait des problèmes de voix Hetfield hier ? Ou les effets micro étaient un poil trop poussés. Moins de hurlements rauques, plus de voix de canard robotique... Bon, sur 95% des morceaux ça allait mais...
Il vieillit ?
(le premier morceau était une catastrophe sur ce plan là)




'fin bon, je regrette pas le bras que ça m'a coûté - 2h15 de claques de cette puissance là, ça les valait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




Chang a dit:


> C'est quand meme pas 6 cordes sur un bout de planche et 4 peaux de nouilles de chevres tendues sur des rondins qui vont nous pourrir la vie ... huuuuummmm ... ????



Que l'on découille immédiatement ce fâcheux grotesque !


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Globalement d'accord avec toi, même si je reste un fan de l'entre Black Album et Death Magnetic (sauf St Anger).

C'te coup de pompe au fion :love:

Pour la voix je l'ai trouvé bonne, Kirk en revanche est moins incisif aux solos, moins créatif.

Ah mon gros bémol : rien ne remplacera J. Newsted aux backing vocals 

Et la première partie&#8230;  
Nom d'un Docévil ! A chier.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

C'était qui la première partie?


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Machine Head :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Machine Head :affraid:


Machine Head, le premier album il déboitait pourtant.
J'ai un titre en live ou ils reprennent "witching hour" avec slayer c'est une vraie tuerie.


C'est bizarre que vous ayez trouvé ça pourri...


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Le son était vraiment à chier. Et puis leur manière d'être sur scène&#8230; Pas du tout aimé

Et quitte à avoir un vrai groupe de trash, autant voir Slayer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

Certes.

Mais ça me ferait mal aux burnes de voir Slayer en première partie de metallica quand même.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Déjà vu 

Tout comme Maiden/Helloween ont fait la première partie de l'autre (Helloween/Maiden)


----------



## Matt82 (3 Avril 2009)

C était pareil au concert de Megadeth / Judas Priest d il y a 15 jours, le son de la première partie (Testament) était nul (et déjà que j aime pas Testament...)
Par contre voir Megadeth voler la vedette à Judas Priest, c était bien sympa ^^

Font chier Metallica, pas pu avoir de places, tout vendu trop vite  
Pour la peine je vais voir AC DC 

Et puis moi j aime pas Slayer


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Machine Head :affraid:





Pas mon truc ce groupe ; mais généralement ils enchainent album très bon/ album merdique, ce qui est assez bizarre...


Enfin bon j'aurais pas été contre y être, mais peut-être une prochaine fois...


----------



## Matt82 (6 Avril 2009)

Pour info le concert de Bercy est intégralement sur YouTube.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le son était vraiment à chier.


 
Une bouillie à pas distinguer un riff de l'autre au point que tous les morceaux semblaient identiques, juste un long bourdonnement grave beaucoup trop fort.

Au moins, avec ça, si ils ont fait des fausses notes, on ne les a pas entendu.
On n'a pas entendu les bonnes non plus, faut dire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Super concert !


----------

